# Parcelfarce Deliveries



## johnski (18 Aug 2012)

Anybody ever had a delivery come after 5pm with them? Waiting on my order from Aqua Essentials being delivered. Been sat in all day waiting "patiently" and I'm starting to feel like a kid who's just been told Christmas might be canceled. 

Tracking says its "Out for delivery"

18.08.2012 00:01	Newcastle Depot	Loaded to vehicle for delivery
17.08.2012 23:24	Newcastle Depot	Received at delivery depot
17.08.2012 10:33	UK National Sort Ctr	Received and processed
16.08.2012 16:30	Exeter Depot	Forwarded for processing


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Aug 2012)

It'll be on its way if so. They work later than 5 I think..


----------



## darren636 (18 Aug 2012)

Monday.


----------



## Fox (18 Aug 2012)

I thought they only delivered up to midday on Saturdays. I've had a few deliveries come after 5 in the week (normally when I'm on the phone barking at someone), but don't think so at the weekends.


----------



## johnski (18 Aug 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> It'll be on its way if so. They work later than 5 I think..



Edit; scratch that, they stop at 2PM on a Saturday.

It's killin me. I originally messed up my order and had my old postcode on my address, which added another day on the delivery, and I thought it would be next day delivery, but it was 48hour, so I took 2 days off work for nothing as well.   Now nobody will be in on Monday to accept the delivery so I'll have to wait till Thursday for a redelivery!


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Aug 2012)

can it be delivered to a neighbours?


----------



## johnski (18 Aug 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> can it be delivered to a neighbours?



They never do that anymore, they just take it back to the depot. I don't actually know me neighbours anyway, and it's 2 boxes worth of stuff, not too sure they'd be happy taking in a strangers mail full of rocks and what not lol.


----------



## John S (18 Aug 2012)

Unless your goods are 'customer signature only', Parcelforce can leave with neighbours and the drivers are encouraged to do so. Your daily postman cannot do this and has to return it to the depot which is odd as they both come under Royal Mail.


----------



## Fox (18 Aug 2012)

davem said:
			
		

> Unless your goods are 'customer signature only', Parcelforce can leave with neighbours and the drivers are encouraged to do so. Your daily postman cannot do this and has to return it to the depot which is odd as they both come under Royal Mail.



Not gonna help Johnski get his parcel, but Royal Mail are rolling out the 'leave with a neighbour' idea nationwide after a 'successful' trial - altho you can opt out if you wish. 

Hope your parcel eventually arrives safe


----------



## Antipofish (18 Aug 2012)

why cant you take the card with you and go to the depot and collect it on Tuesday ?


----------



## johnski (18 Aug 2012)

Fox said:
			
		

> Not gonna help Johnski get his parcel, but Royal Mail are rolling out the 'leave with a neighbour' idea nationwide after a 'successful' trial - altho you can opt out if you wish.
> 
> Hope your parcel eventually arrives safe



Cheers. Me too! 

I remember once getting a delivery from them a couple years back and the box was soaking wet with a big hole in it. It was a dry day too. 



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> why cant you take the card with you and go to the depot and collect it on Tuesday ?



Because I'm back at work on Monday and I work daft hours, plus the depot is quite a distance to travel. 

I might have something sorted for Monday now anyway, hopefully.


----------



## Antipofish (19 Aug 2012)

Hope so mate.  You CAN sign a form to allow them to deliver to a neighbour or to leave it in a "safe area" though.  Best of luck, couriers, RM and parcelforce are all a BIG PAIN IN THE 4RSE


----------



## markuk (19 Aug 2012)

I work for a courier company and have done for the last 6 years or more. now read this.......

The well known couriers i.e parcelforce-dhl-city-link-interlink+[dpd formerley parceline]
they all used to have there own employed staff.there drivers and operational staff were 
very customer service orientated...  NOT ANY MORE.

The company i work for, which i am not naming yet ,could not give a toss about the customer
service.as long as the parcels are scanned onto the van in the morning
and there is no parcels left in the depot thats all they care about....

Customers trying to contact courier companies regarding there consignments will have a
hard time trying to get any sense from these couriers

HERES HOW IT IS.............

1 THEY ARE ALL SELF EMPLOYED COURIERS AND WILL NOT GO THE EXTRA MILE TO DELIVER YOU YOUR CONSIGNMENT.

2.YOU CAN EXPECT. a delivery  between 7am-9pm. no window of time...

3.THERE ARE. a few employed drivers that are left that would try to do good and go the extra mile for you


----------



## johnski (20 Aug 2012)

markuk said:
			
		

> I work for a courier company and have done for the last 6 years or more. now read this.......
> 
> The well known couriers i.e parcelforce-dhl-city-link-interlink+[dpd formerley parceline]
> they all used to have there own employed staff.there drivers and operational staff were
> ...



I used to know a few drivers myself, and what they used to tell me, I'm honestly surprised people even get their parcels at all tbh! I also had to deal with them at work, watching them literally throw boxes around the back of the van looking for stuff.  

Hopefully when I get in from work, I'll have 3 intact boxes waiting!


----------



## BigTom (20 Aug 2012)

I'm in the middle of a classic bit of Parcelfarce action at the moment... 

Bought an LED light from someone in Australia, posted by standard airmail so no tracking. 
Waited several weeks for it to arrive with no luck. 
Went to my local depot to check if it was there, noone could find anything for me. 
Tried the Parcelforce helpline to see if anyone could check my address, apparently nothing anyone could find.

Eventually found a number for Parcelforce Managing Director's office, got someone there who actually managed to identify the item and gave me a tracking number - the package had been sat at my local depot (when I went to check) waiting for me to pay custom charges which PF never informed me about (they're supposed to send you a letter with payment details) for 3 weeks, but had by this point been returned to sender and was winging its way back to Oz.

Cretins.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Aug 2012)

BigTom said:
			
		

> I'm in the middle of a classic bit of Parcelfarce action at the moment...
> 
> Bought an LED light from someone in Australia, posted by standard airmail so no tracking.
> Waited several weeks for it to arrive with no luck.
> ...



Is that what happened to that KESSIL? 

The Bastards!


----------



## BigTom (20 Aug 2012)

Yup. I'm now away for home for 6 weeks so will have to wait until the end of September to get it posted back again. So frustrating!


----------



## Antipofish (20 Aug 2012)

BigTom said:
			
		

> Yup. I'm now away for home for 6 weeks so will have to wait until the end of September to get it posted back again. So frustrating!




Meanwhile, who pays for the return postage and are the morons giving you any compensation  ?


----------



## BigTom (20 Aug 2012)

Apparently any postage refunds/claims can only be made by the person who posted, in the country of origin. Suspect that's going to be a pain in the blahblahblahblah and all.


----------



## Antipofish (20 Aug 2012)

BigTom said:
			
		

> Apparently any postage refunds/claims can only be made by the person who posted, in the country of origin. Suspect that's going to be a pain in the blahblahblahblah and all.



Well I hope you get it sorted.  It took Royal Fail 5 months to send my leaving gifts parcel from the UK to New Zealand !!!  And the biatch I got on the phone when I called to get it sorted was so unconcerned it was unbelievable.  I hate them.


----------



## BigTom (1 Oct 2012)

So as an amusing extension to this... the LED lights were posted in mid-June, arrived in the UK on time, sat in my local depot for 3 weeks while PF failed to send me notice of import duties and also claimed not to have my parcel when I went and asked, were then returned to sender....got to Australia, were flagged up just in time to be turned around and sent back to the UK... arrived back in my local depot 31st of August, which I was only made aware of thanks to happening to check the tracking again shortly afterwards, I paid customs charges online on the 16th September, rescheduled delivery for today (as I was away from home until then).... came home from work today expecting new toys, nothing here - rechecked tracking number - charges paid 16/08/2012, then on 24/08/2012 Returned to sender - custom charges not paid.

Cretins.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Oct 2012)

Wow, nice of them!


----------



## darren636 (1 Oct 2012)

find those to blame and rip out their duodenums


----------



## b1zbaz (1 Oct 2012)

I ordered 2000 paintballs for a birthday outing in January 2010 they arrived last march from parcel force same problem duty needed paying and I was none the wiser they had been back and forth from America several times


----------

